
Kik Messenger to Shut Down over fight with SEC - EGreg
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/23/messaging-app-kik-shuts-down-as-company-focuses-on-kin-its-cryptocurrency/
======
EGreg
They will now focus their energy on making a blockchain to enable a billion
consumers to make a dozen transactions a day — with transaction times of less
than a second?

That “dozen” sounds surreal.

